# NC Trout are here....



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Today we caught, rather stopped at 20 Trout all about 15".
Also fooled a 28" Red to play, thought it / hoped it was a Gator Trout.
A little disappointed set in until it started to test my 10# braid.
All caught ( and released ) in some clean green water, find it, fish it...... ICM


----------



## watchdoc (Jul 19, 2019)

Just bought a 2009 Tidewater 1784 and I'm sooooo ready to go fishing. Just gotta wait for the dealer to finish service.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

The drum bite around here for the past week was about as good as I can remember ( assuming you can tolerate the 105 heat indexes )


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Pole Position said:


> The drum bite around here for the past week was about as good as I can remember ( assuming you can tolerate the 105 heat indexes )


I was told by 2 reliable sources that my last week school of Reds has just been netted.
And the netter offer to sell them to a third person that I know.
What a broken fishery system we have in NC.....ICM


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

do you ever see/ hear of any kind of weakfish bite. offshore?


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

anytide said:


> do you ever see/ hear of any kind of weakfish bite. offshore?


Yes, some really big Weakfish..... ICM


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ICM ?


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Ice Cream Man


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

ha ha 
sorry..


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

is that an offshore bite?
i want to catch one ..


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

It's amazing what just a short change in geography can make. Fishing in the Bear Island marsh and on the White Oak River has been mediocre at best lately. No reds to speak of and even the trout are sporadic. Decent fishing at Lookout from reports I've read. Did have a good day (or should I say morning) last Saturday near South River using clousers and gurglers but the next day was a bust.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Ice Cream Man said:


> I was told by 2 reliable sources that my last week school of Reds has just been netted.
> And the netter offer to sell them to a third person that I know.
> What a broken fishery system we have in NC.....ICM


That’s a damn shame. Not familiar with NC laws but is that legal? If not I sure hope they are properly dealt with.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Ben said:


> That’s a damn shame. Not familiar with NC laws but is that legal? If not I sure hope they are properly dealt with.


Yes strike netting for Flounder is legal in NC.
Think he's allowed to keep 7 or 9 Reds in the slot 18" to 27" as part of his total haul.
Netting fish without NC Fishery checking or enforcement is the norm.
He can sell that Red for maybe $4 a pound (?) a guide could keep catching that Red for half day charter at $400 (?).
Does not make financial sense to keep netting...ICM


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Reason I drive to Ga to fish With my son who is a guide. Website says clearly catch and release only for Redfish. They don’t allow damn gill nets in Ga


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TPWD still gill nets fish here...they are stuck in the 70’s


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I live in Fl and went to a local fish market in Jacksonville and saw a red fish in the display. I asked the owner how they could sell a Florida game fish and she told me that it came from North Carolina so they could sell them. Hope this never happens in Florida again!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Viking1 said:


> I live in Fl and went to a local fish market in Jacksonville and saw a red fish in the display. I asked the owner how they could sell a Florida game fish and she told me that it came from North Carolina so they could sell them. Hope this never happens in Florida again!


It won't more money in backcountry fishing charters than the profit from killing a bunch of redfish. I remember the days before the ban and how much better it was afterwards. Of course now it's just overpopulation of people in Swfl that has turned our water to shit.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Viking1 said:


> I live in Fl and went to a local fish market in Jacksonville and saw a red fish in the display. I asked the owner how they could sell a Florida game fish and she told me that it came from North Carolina so they could sell them. Hope this never happens in Florida again!


That's the insane part, selling our state fish to other states.
If left alone in our waters it would bring millions of more recreational dollars to our state.
Nearsighted thinking & a strong lobby at work here in NC......... ICM


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

The lobby is not strong enough politically. It failed for last three efforts to ban gill nets. Good old boys got connections


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Put my fellow CFA Alan on his first NC Trout.
No topwater love, a few blow ups.....
Think we caught 8 Trout ( spikes ), a Ray, a Lizardfish & a Blowfish.....ICM


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

Ice Cream Man said:


> Put my fellow CFA Alan on his first NC Trout.
> No topwater love, a few blow ups.....
> Think we caught 8 Trout ( spikes ), a Ray, a Lizardfish & a Blowfish.....ICM


Bound to be able to claim some kind of slam with that mix......


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Sounds like Neuse River grand slam !! Stay safe


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I work for a small gill net removal company, mostly third shift.
No place worse for netting , most on nc inshore water is a nursery to start ( with sea level rise, some biologists think the pamlico sound has become a nursery for bull sharks ) . Commercial fishing lobby still holding all the cards here. I think they still teach gill netting in school as a viable career path. That said, most of them are pretty good folks , they are in need of some continuing education tho. We still need farriers .....


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Ice Cream Man said:


> Today we caught, rather stopped at 20 Trout all about 15".
> Also fooled a 28" Red to play, thought it / hoped it was a Gator Trout.
> A little disappointed set in until it started to test my 10# braid.
> All caught ( and released ) in some clean green water, find it, fish it...... ICM
> ...



•Trout picture: Which brand lure is that?


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Rapala 3D minnow worked that day but not the following trips.
MirrOlure 52 & TT worked the next trip, as well as Gulp.
Next trip it was topwater Zara Spook one knocker.


----------

